# Apologies for yet another "Woburn" thread but......................



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2012)

Jessica at the club has asked for a players list for the day.
Could you please let me have the following information...........

*A) YOUR FULL NAME
B) YOUR HOME CLUB
C) YOUR OFFICIAL HANDICAP*

Don't worry if you don't have an "official" handicap, despite the clubs website stating that all players must be in possession of one, she has assured me that this is not the case just as long as you "keep up with speed of play".
Many thanks in anticipation of your earliest responses...

Rob


----------



## bobmac (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Flippin Nora, another one  




			Jessica at the club has asked for a players list for the day.
		
Click to expand...

Does she want addresses, phone numbers and inside leg measurements too?

Sounds like she's a single lady on the pull. 
However if she's under 70, got most of her own teeth and can walk upright, I might be interested. 
I might pop down and check her out and flog a few V-Easys while I'm at it


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Stephen Gibbs
RAF Henlow
27.7


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



bobmac said:



			Flippin Nora, another one  

Does she want addresses, phone numbers and inside leg measurements too?
		
Click to expand...

Leave it out Bob. Stay off the thread if you're not coming mate.
Jeez. Anybody would think you were the mystery guest or something....


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

ooooooooooooh


----------



## Captainron (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Cameron Roy
Oulton Hall
8


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



G1BB0 said:



			ooooooooooooh
		
Click to expand...

You Porn?????


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Captainron said:



			Cameron Roy
Oulton Hall
8
		
Click to expand...

Is that "Cameron Roy" or "Roy Cameron?"


----------



## gjbike (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Graham Johnson
Bolton Old Links
13


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Thanks for your prompt responses lads.
Keep 'em coming.
xxxxxx


----------



## RichardC (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Richard Cagigao
Bearsted Golf Club
16.8


----------



## rob2 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Rob Webb
North Weald GC
13.1


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Scott Duncan
Woldingham
13.2


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Daniel Walsh
Gathurst GC
11.5
Capricorn


----------



## philly169 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Phillip Slusar
Brampton Park GC
20.9


----------



## PieMan (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Paul LittleBushey Hall12


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Stephen Montague
Aylesbury Vale GC
6.7


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

in yer dreams Paul lol


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Jonathan Eve
Gloucester Golf Club (soon)
19.2


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Stuart Chadwick

Lee Park

18.5


----------



## rickg (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Rick Garg
Aldwickbury Park GC
8.5


----------



## Region3 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Gary Mitchell
Beedles Lake GC
7.9


----------



## RichardC (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



PieMan said:



			Paul LittleBushey Hall12
		
Click to expand...

12:rofl:


----------



## vig (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Dave Harris  Mid yorkshire GC   12
Mike Hudson    "        "             8
Richard Glass    "       "            10
Phillip Crewe     "       "            11
Stephen Price    "       "            18

I have Dermot's as well as I have had to do this for the game on the 28th

Dermot O'Callaghan   Treloy Gc  16


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

jeez I am highest by a country mile


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



G1BB0 said:



			jeez I am highest by a country mile 

Click to expand...

playing off 18 you wont feel that much higher


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

I hear the mystery guest is a bit of a hacker.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Thanks lads. Just a couple more needed.

Sev112
Spiral
Murph (just need offical handicap and confirmation of club).

Thanks once again for sorting it out so quickly fellas

And yes Rich. A hacker indeed. But I think he'll give me a fair game.....


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



fundy said:



			playing off 18 you wont feel that much higher 

Click to expand...

I'd forgotten to tell him there was a maximum handicap of 18.
Ooooops!


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Smiffy said:



			And yes Rich. A hacker indeed. But I think he'll give me a fair game.....
		
Click to expand...

My money's on you Rob, and I never thought I would say that.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



richart said:



			My money's on you Rob, and I never thought I would say that.

Click to expand...

It is a 36 hole match Rich and he will have a slight advantage because he is a tad younger than me and a bit fitter. But as long as I can go into lunch 4 or 5 up, I reckon I may just be able to hang on for the win.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Smiffy said:



			It is a 36 hole match Rich and he will have a slight advantage because he is a tad younger than me and a bit fitter. But as long as I can go into lunch 4 or 5 up, I reckon I may just be able to hang on for the win.
		
Click to expand...

36 holes around Woburn.:mmm: Changed my mind, can't see either of you finishing. Put me down for a no score draw.:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



richart said:



			36 holes around Woburn.:mmm: Changed my mind, can't see either of you finishing. Put me down for a no score draw.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Did you get my PM about Crowborough you curly haired fop????


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Smiffy said:



			Did you get my PM about Crowborough you curly haired fop????
		
Click to expand...

Yes I'm fine, but waiting on partner. Had fog and rain, what are you going to serve up this time ? Nice hurricane to ruffle your feathers ?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



richart said:



			Yes I'm fine, but waiting on partner. Had fog and rain, what are you going to serve up this time ? Nice hurricane to ruffle your feathers ?
		
Click to expand...

You will need all the help you can get around there mate. I reckon me and Bandy Bill from Biggin Hill will take a one match lead.
Nae bother


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Smiffy said:



			You will need all the help you can get around there mate. I reckon me and Bandy Bill from Biggin Hill will take a one match lead.
Nae bother
		
Click to expand...

Are we playing off the front tees so you and BB can reach the fairways ?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Smiffy said:



			I'd forgotten to tell him there was a maximum handicap of 18.
Ooooops!


Click to expand...

In all seriousness, 18 is fine for me. I never end up taking advantage of my two shot hole anyway!


----------



## RichardC (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Smiffy said:



			It is a 36 hole match Rich and he will have a slight advantage because he is a tad younger than me and a bit fitter. But as long as I can go into lunch 4 or 5 up, I reckon I may just be able to hang on for the win.
		
Click to expand...

Are you play full or 3/4 :mmm:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ah well, sh!t happens


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



G1BB0 said:



			18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ah well, sh!t happens 

Click to expand...

Dont worry mate, Bratty is in our 4ball and he plays at Woburn so much he is virtually a member. His course knowledge will help you save 10-15 shots no problem.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Martin Bedborough
Royal Ascot
13.2


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Chris kissane, 9.7, west herts golf club. Well, I say 9.7, but playing handicap more like 27.7. Any chance of a few courtesy shots?


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Scottjd1 said:



			Dont worry mate, Bratty is in our 4ball and he plays at Woburn so much he is virtually a member. His course knowledge will help you save 10-15 shots no problem.

Click to expand...

Yes he knows every tree on the course.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

I'll try again then

Mr Cameron Andrew Roy (as seen on my birth certificate)
Oulton Hall
8 (7.6)


----------



## sev112 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Steve Everton
Hennerton GC
9.5
In exchange for all this information do we get jessica's age, vital statistics and phone number in return ?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Captainron said:



			I'll try again then

Mr Cameron Andrew Roy (as seen on my birth certificate)
Oulton Hall
8 (7.6)
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Cameron, but "Roy" is a much more common Christian name than "Cameron" so I didn't know if you were posting it like "Smith Robert" as opposed to "Robert Smith". Wasn't meant as a pop mate.
:cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



G1BB0 said:



			18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ah well, sh!t happens 

Click to expand...

Don't worry G1BBO. You'll be off 28 mate


----------



## bobmac (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Smiffy said:



			Sorry Cameron, but "Roy" is a much more common Christian name than "Cameron" so I didn't know if you were posting it like "Smith Robert" as opposed to "Robert Smith". Wasn't meant as a pop mate.
:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Cameron, Smiffy's just found out that your 6'4"
Hence the grovelling apology


----------



## Captainron (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



bobmac said:



			Cameron, Smiffy's just found out that your 6'4"
Hence the grovelling apology 

Click to expand...

It's 6'6" and get apologies from jockeys all the time mate.....:whoo:

Loads of people call me Roy so I am not bothered Smiffy. Most of the emails I get from work satrt with 'Hi Roy' because the system has me as 'Roy, Cameron'. One of those things I guess.


----------



## Eejit (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Dermot O Callaghan
Treloy GC
16.1


----------



## Bratty (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Simon Bratt
Westerham GC
13


----------



## Bratty (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



richart said:



			Yes he knows every tree on the course.

Click to expand...

Why I oughta...!

There's several hundred to choose from on every course, to be honest. My favourite is the 18th tree on the right of the 8th on the Marquess, and the 6th tree on the left of the 16th on the Dukes.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

*Only 14 more sleeps!!!!!!!!
*:whoo:*
*


----------



## Captainron (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Smiffy said:



*Only 14 more sleeps!!!!!!!!
*:whoo:*
*

Click to expand...

Yay. If the weather stays nice we should be in for a real treat as the course should be in awesome shape.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Captainron said:



			Yay. If the weather stays nice we should be in for a real treat as the course should be in awesome shape.
		
Click to expand...

It should be! Let's just hope for decent weather. That will make or break the day


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

can't wait for this. I intend to enjoy the day regardless of how much the courses beat me up


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



G1BB0 said:



			can't wait for this. I intend to enjoy the day regardless of how much the courses beat me up 

Click to expand...

You'll be ok G1BBO. Don't worry about it. You're amongst friends and we'll all encourage you......unless you have 24 points at the turn


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

had 9 at the turn at FoA... 15 on back 9 saved my blushes slightly.

gonna be a long day, dreading work on the Friday, may well have some weary limbs lol


----------



## JustOne (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



G1BB0 said:



			had 9 at the turn at FoA...
		
Click to expand...

That'll be good compared to Smiffy's score... don't panic :thup:


----------



## philly169 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

First round back for a while yesterday, ended up being a poor front 9 due to trying to destroy the ball! Managed 26 points, have 4 rounds lined up before Woburn so hoping to hit form... Got .1 back so up to 21 exact...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

*Only 10 more sleeps!!*


----------



## bobmac (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Smiffy said:



*Only 10 more sleeps!!*

Click to expand...

Or for the insomniacs...  *2 more sleeps*


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

10!!! that will feel like forever


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



G1BB0 said:



			10!!! that will feel like forever 

Click to expand...

We are talking sleeps G1BBO, not yards mate
:rofl:


----------



## Region3 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Can't wait. There's nothing like a slim avenue of fairway between huge trees to focus the mind.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Despite hitting it like a total knob at the minute, I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Aztecs27 said:



			Despite hitting it like a total knob at the minute
		
Click to expand...

And how exactly is this different to your usual hitting Jon.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



Region3 said:



			Can't wait. There's nothing like a slim avenue of fairway between huge trees to focus the mind.
		
Click to expand...

Im so glad im off last :mmm:


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Currently playing like a one armed monkey. Got a nasty case of the slices, especially with the driver, which is usually the least of my probelms. Probably playing the worst golf of my life at the moment. Can't even putt any more either.

Still, got another lesson on Wednesday. Should be fine. Probably not.

If I hadn't already paid, I'd driop out, but I'm too tight fisted.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



richart said:



			and how exactly is this different to your usual hitting jon.

Click to expand...

:d


----------



## philly169 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

I'm really looking forward to this, I've got 3 rounds planned at my gaff this week, and one next Wednesday before I set off for Woburn...


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Maybe we should have a spin off thread where people can get their excuses in early ahead of this meet. 

Really looking forward to this as my game is starting to come together a little bit


----------



## Captainron (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

None of you have ever met me or played with me so I am not too concerned if I play like a spanner or a god. I am just thrilled to be playing Woburn. However, if I play badly it's because of one of the following reasons....

I accidentally dug up an ancient Saxon burial ground while planting petunias and my game has been cursed for life
I am still in mourning over the fact that The Spice Girls will not reunite for a final final farewell tour.
Woburn wouldn't allow my whippet onto the course with me and my flat cap was recently stolen.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*



bluewolf said:



			Maybe we should have a spin off thread where people can get their excuses in early ahead of this meet.
		
Click to expand...

My name is Homer. I don't need excuses. Crap by default. The only variance is the degree of crap on any given day


----------



## Eejit (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

My name is is Eejit, and most of the time i play like one but on odd occasions i can play like a complete Omodon... ;0)


----------



## Captainron (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Only 3 apologies for playing shockingly bad golf. There must be 25 confident people out there.....


----------



## Region3 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Apologies for yet another &quot;Woburn&quot; thread but......................*

Apparently I only need to apologise if I play well!   

:whoo:


----------

